# Schaltschränke auslegen



## Daniel B (20 Februar 2006)

HI Leute 

Ich plane öfters Schaltschränke und lege da die Größen fest. 
Wie macht Ihr denn das so mit der Schaltschrankgröße festlegen ?

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Februar 2006)

Hallo Daniel.

wenn alles rein passt und wenn noch 30% Reserve bleit, dann ist's gut, wenn nicht, dann hoffen dass niemand Wert drauf legt ;-). Im Notfall die Seitenwände mit Tragschienen ausbauen - das ist die Praxis. Ein Schaltschrank-Planungs-Programm wie Eplan/Eplan-Cabinet-Routing ist die Theorie. Letztere Möglichkeit erfordert jedoch eine sehr organisierte Pflege der Artikelveraltung.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Daniel B (23 Februar 2006)

Hi , ich rechne immer  die Breite aller Bauteile zusammen , z.B.: Motorschutz 55mm ,Sicherung 3 polig 55mm ,4 Klemmen für einen Motoranschluss 20 mm usw. . So rechne Ich alle Komponenten zusammen ,dann habe Ich eine Länge von z.B. 2000 mm. Nun teile ich dies durch 4 ( für einen Schrank mit 4 Reihen Hutschienen ) dann komme Ich dann auf 500 mm pro Reihe . Dann rechne ich noch meinen Kanal seitlich dazu   +120mm dann komme ich bei diesem Beispiel auf 620 mm für eine Reihe von 4 . 
Ein Standart Schrank 760*760 wäre nun für 30 % Reserve zu klein also würde Ich auf einen 1000*760 umsteigen. 
Ist nur eine grobe Überschlagsrechung aber hilft auf jeden Fall weiter.

Greetz Daniel 

Wie macht denn Ihr sowas ???


----------

